# Medical for Residency



## klt (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I am planning to submit my EOI and based on the point system I have 145 points including my parter's qualification. With that high points I am pretty much confidant of being selected but... my worried part is medical, I am Hep B carrier but liver is functioning normal and I have never had any problem because of Hep B so far and taking no medicines at all. I also checked the medical form and it seems they have this item there.

Will they reject my application outright or there is still chances of getting the opportunity? If so, I do not want to submit EOI as it will be wastage of money.

If you have real example or case seen or heard, would you please share here so that I can move forward with EOI and things... Thank you very much.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi klt,

HepB is something immigration do consider because treatment/medication can be a burden to the healthcare system. In saying that, since your liver function is normal, I don't think it would be a problem. Have you got other tests done or have you been referred to a specialist from your home country before? Other tests as in e-antigen/HBV DNA? A letter from a specialist explaining your case (I assume inactive carrier) may prove useful if they do mark your medical results for referral. 

It really depend on your results and your individual case. I have heard of a HepB carrier being approved of resident visa and the person was in your same position - HepB positive (carrier) but liver function normal (virus not actively replicating). 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## klt (Jun 13, 2011)

jewoley said:


> Hi klt,
> 
> HepB is something immigration do consider because treatment/medication can be a burden to the healthcare system. In saying that, since your liver function is normal, I don't think it would be a problem. Have you got other tests done or have you been referred to a specialist from your home country before? Other tests as in e-antigen/HBV DNA? A letter from a specialist explaining your case (I assume inactive carrier) may prove useful if they do mark your medical results for referral.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is helpful.


----------

